# OT: Pac-10 Tournament



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Should be a good one.

*Tonight's Fixtures:*
(Games on FSN)

6:12PM: 9-Oregon State Beavers vs. 8-California Golden Bears (Winner plays UCLA)

8:42PM: 7-Washington Huskies vs. 10-Arizona State (Winner plays WSU)

Go Bears!

Only one 2007 Draft prospect playing tonight: Spencer Hawes of the Huskies.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

are there bys in the tournament?


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Hap said:


> are there bys in the tournament?


Yeah UCLA and WSU (the top two seeds) get first round byes.

EDIT: Nevermind. No byes, but tonight's games are play-in games, so to speak.


----------



## porkchopexpress (May 24, 2006)

Go Huskies! On ESPN last night they said for any chance of the tourny, UW had to win 3 games (make it to the Pac-10 final). It'll take some luck, but the way they are playing right now, its possible (one can hope, right).


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

porkchopexpress said:


> Go Huskies! On ESPN last night they said for any chance of the tourny, UW had to win 3 games (make it to the Pac-10 final). It'll take some luck, but the way they are playing right now, its possible (one can hope, right).


They've looked pretty passive on defense all season, but the UCLA game showed otherwise. They need Hawes and Brockman to really buckle down in the paint to have any chance.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

porkchopexpress said:


> w, its possible (one can hope, right).


Not with applebish as your PG. 










Sorry.... couldn't resist. UW could lose their first game or they could win the whole thing, they are inconsistent. I figure next year with some consistency they will be back towards the top 4 or so spots in the pac 10.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Huck the Fuskies!

-Pop


----------



## porkchopexpress (May 24, 2006)

sabas4mvp said:


> Not with applebish as your PG.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I'm not a big fan of his, except when he hits four threes in a row. I was at my friends girlfriends place for a party and was talking about how whipped he his (based on his facebook page and the fact that he left Florida, where he could have won a championship, to come back to Seattle to be with his girlfriend). Little did I know, his girlfriend lived at that house, luckily she wasn't near me at the time though. 

But, for next year, If Hawes stays, I can see the team being top 3 in Pac-10 and fighting for the top spot in the league. One of the freshman for next year is a short point/shooting guard (apparently we love those) who can score a ton. Plus his name is Isaah Thomas, that has to be a good sign, right?


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

porkchopexpress said:


> Yeah, I'm not a big fan of his, except when he hits four threes in a row. I was at my friends girlfriends place for a party and was talking about how whipped he his (based on his facebook page and the fact that he left Florida, where he could have won a championship, to come back to Seattle to be with his girlfriend). Little did I know, his girlfriend lived at that house, luckily she wasn't near me at the time though.
> 
> But, for next year, If Hawes stays, I can see the team being top 3 in Pac-10 and fighting for the top spot in the league. One of the freshman for next year is a short point/shooting guard (apparently we love those) who can score a ton. Plus his name is Isaah Thomas, that has to be a good sign, right?


Here is his girlfriend. Drunk and topless at a bar.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

sabas4mvp said:


> Here is his girlfriend. Drunk and topless at a bar.


His girlfriends names is Shauna Aron she went to my high school and was a grade older than me. How funny, she use to be a good, goody little Jewish girl. I had no idea he was dating a Vancouver girl.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> His girlfriends names is Shauna Aron she went to my high school and was a grade older than me. How funny, she use to be a good, goody little Jewish girl. I had no idea he was dating a Vancouver girl.


is she now a bad little Lutheran girl?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I would find it funny if we did draft Hawes, considering we traded his Uncle for what would be his current assistant coach.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hap said:


> is she now a bad little Lutheran girl?


If she's drunk and topless at a party then she's probably a Catholic girl. (I'm Catholic its true).


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

That photo reminds me of the Jimmy Kimmel weekly bit on unnecessary censorship. If I wasn't completely lazy I'd post a topless photo of Condoleeza Rice meeting Kofi Annan... blurred out of course.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

Actually I've been told her name is Beth (facebook confirms this,) maybe you went to HS with the other girl. She has a sister named Sara who goes to Oregon... wow this is WAAAAAY OT, oh well.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Beavs just got hammered by Cal.  

No big surprise.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

UW was down 10 or so but went on a run that was like 21-3 going into the half... Huck the fuskies!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

B_&_B said:


> Beavs just got hammered by Cal.
> 
> No big surprise.


remember when OSU used to actually have a basketball program that didn't suck?

I think in another year, that'll be a college freshman.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

sabas4mvp said:


> Actually I've been told her name is Beth (facebook confirms this,) maybe you went to HS with the other girl. She has a sister named Sara who goes to Oregon... wow this is WAAAAAY OT, oh well.


If were talking about the dark haired girl, I'm almost 99% sure thats Shauna. She goes to UW as well.


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> If were talking about the dark haired girl, I'm almost 99% sure thats Shauna. She goes to UW as well.


I believe the young lady in question is the blonde with the blurred-out boobies.

Stepping Razor


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Someone send me the unedited picture! :biggrin:


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

You can listen to the Ducks vs Arizona game on KXL now.

http://www.kxl.com/listenlive.aspx


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Arizona got thumped!


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

Go Ducks!!! Just got back from Taylor's (campus bar) it was nuts, now I have to study for a test worth 25% of my grade... I should have gone easy on the brews, oh well! Bring on UCLA (or cal)


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

Go Cal.....

but most importantly go ducks!!!


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Cal just beat UCLA. The door is now wide open for the Ducks to win the Pac Ten tourney and earn a 4 seed.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah go DUCKS 

I havent seen the highlights yet!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Alright Cal! 

Once they disperse of Oregon, it's onto the final for the Golden Bears.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Samuel said:


> Alright Cal!
> 
> Once they disperse of Oregon, it's onto the final for the Golden Bears.


Highly unlikely.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Highly unlikely.


Hey, anything's possible. They just beat the best team in the tournament.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Samuel said:


> Hey, anything's possible. They just beat the best team in the tournament.


True, but I don't think they can play like that for 3 games in 3 days.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

quack


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

cougs/ducks in final...

cougs get retribution. holla at me.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

Go ducks... USC will be a tough match, but the ducks are playing very well right now. May the best team win!


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

ryanjend22 said:


> cougs/ducks in final...
> 
> cougs get retribution. holla at me.


oops


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

As long as Cal is out, I'm satisfied.


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

Go Ducks!!!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Minstrel said:


> As long as Cal is out, I'm satisfied.


You you you you you you you you you 
you
YOU SUCK!

[/cal cheering section]


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I'll be a Beaver fan rooting for the Ducks at 3:00. Is that against the law? :biggrin:


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Samuel said:


> You you you you you you you you you
> you
> YOU SUCK!
> 
> [/cal cheering section]


Stanford looks promising for the NCAA tourney and the future though, eh?


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

B_&_B said:


> I'll be a Beaver fan rooting for the Ducks at 3:00. Is that against the law? :biggrin:


Nope... I USUALLY (not always) cheer for the beavs unless the Ducks are playing them.


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

B_&_B said:


> I'll be a Beaver fan rooting for the Ducks at 3:00. Is that against the law? :biggrin:


I know I was cheering for the Beavers in baseball. Nothing at all wrong with hoping an Oregon team beats some Californians.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Jun 29, 2006)

Fellow Duck Fans - I got a question. Anybody know why Tujuan Porter now appears as Beau Poppen-Abajian in the ESPN box scores? It's funny, when you click on the Score board it (where they show the points/rebounds leaders) it still shows up as T Porter. Click on the box score, and its Poppen-Abajian. What is this all about? Did he become a muslim or something?


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Ron Burgundy said:


> Fellow Duck Fans - I got a question. Anybody know why Tujuan Porter now appears as Beau Poppen-Abajian in the ESPN box scores? It's funny, when you click on the Score board it (where they show the points/rebounds leaders) it still shows up as T Porter. Click on the box score, and its Poppen-Abajian. What is this all about? Did he become a muslim or something?



I noticed that too. I think it is just some kind of internal error. Something in their system got screwed, I think. If you click on Poppen-Abijian to look at his "player card" it states him as a player for some Lutheran College bball team called the Lutes. So, somehow they got it mixed up. Funny stuff.
And wow, Ducks are tearing it up. Taylor cannot miss tonight. Very impressive if not a bit lucky....hehe

prunetang


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

I think Oregon just played themselves into a 3 seed. They just steamrolled threw the tourney.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

they play today?


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Jun 29, 2006)

handclap problematic said:


> I noticed that too. I think it is just some kind of internal error. Something in their system got screwed, I think. If you click on Poppen-Abijian to look at his "player card" it states him as a player for some Lutheran College bball team called the Lutes. So, somehow they got it mixed up. Funny stuff.
> And wow, Ducks are tearing it up. Taylor cannot miss tonight. Very impressive if not a bit lucky....hehe
> 
> prunetang


I'm sure you're right - you'd think they would've fixed it by now - it's been like that for several weeks now.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

B_&_B said:


> I'll be a Beaver fan rooting for the Ducks at 3:00. Is that against the law? :biggrin:


I like UW and OSU basketball as long as they dont play the Ducks..I'm sure thats a crime somewhere...haha..although NO MAS applebee..can't stand that kid.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Congrats to the Ducks.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

Anyone watch that game? What kind of shooting records did Bryce Taylor just totally destroy? The kid shot 11-for-11 from the field, 7-for-7 from behind the arc, and 3-for-3 from the foul line. That's absolutely insane!

The Ducks will be a really tough matchup for just about any team out there. I was nervous the way they let Cal come back, once they were up by 21 at the half, but against USC, there was absolutely no let-up. The way they're playing - if they can keep this up - they could make a lot of noise in the tournament.


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

Public Defender said:


> Anyone watch that game? What kind of shooting records did Bryce Taylor just totally destroy? The kid shot 11-for-11 from the field, 7-for-7 from behind the arc, and 3-for-3 from the foul line. That's absolutely insane!
> 
> The Ducks will be a really tough matchup for just about any team out there. I was nervous the way they let Cal come back, once they were up by 21 at the half, but against USC, there was absolutely no let-up. The way they're playing - if they can keep this up - they could make a lot of noise in the tournament.



Agreed! We smashed them... It was just one of those games that got you going...I mean damn... if he would have kept the starters in they could have beat em by 50.

Go Ducks!


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Jun 29, 2006)

Public Defender said:


> Anyone watch that game? What kind of shooting records did Bryce Taylor just totally destroy? The kid shot 11-for-11 from the field, 7-for-7 from behind the arc, and 3-for-3 from the foul line. That's absolutely insane!
> 
> The Ducks will be a really tough matchup for just about any team out there. I was nervous the way they let Cal come back, once they were up by 21 at the half, but against USC, there was absolutely no let-up. The way they're playing - if they can keep this up - they could make a lot of noise in the tournament.


I watched it. Of course, as a Duck fan I was pleased. This SHOULD make them a legit #4 seed, and an easier road to the sweet 16. Even the most myopic of Duck fans can't expect them to shoot the ball like they did today in the tourny. Thing is, if you're a #4 seed and your playing a #13 like Holy Cross - you don't have to shoot well to win. Had the Ducks limped in to the tourny as a #7 seed and had to play a decent #10 like Winthrop - well that's not a gimme. Assuming you beat the #10 seed, then you have the #2. If the Ducks do get a #4, they play no higher than a #5 to get to the sweet 16 - I think this is huge for the Ducks.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

That was the best college game I have ever watched. I know how fun close games can be, but with blowouts, this outdoes 'em all, even compared with various NBA games. The Ducks just destroyed USC in every imaginable way, and were truly relentless. The three point shooting was just amazing to watch. 

I hope someday Nate watches a Ducks game and imitates their style of play. We have the pieces to be a great runnin', gunnin' team. Our three point shooting isn't spectacular, but we can also adapt the game play.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

There was a period in the second half where it seemed like the ducks could do whatever the hell they wanted. Bryce hit a few 3s, porter got one, then porter had a few nice 10 foot floaters. Great day to be a duck.


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

sabas4mvp said:


> There was a period in the second half where it seemed like the ducks could do whatever the hell they wanted. Bryce hit a few 3s, porter got one, then porter had a few nice 10 foot floaters. Great day to be a duck.


Best game for a duck fan I've ever watched... damn I would have thrown a couple hundred down to be @ that game on the court... oh hell yes.

Go Ducks!

:yay: :yay:


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

Some friends of a friend of mine left last night at 9pm from Eugene to go to the game. I wish I had hopped into their car.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Ron Burgundy said:


> I watched it. Of course, as a Duck fan I was pleased. *This SHOULD make them a legit #4 seed, and an easier road to the sweet 16. * Even the most myopic of Duck fans can't expect them to shoot the ball like they did today in the tourny. Thing is, if you're a #4 seed and your playing a #13 like Holy Cross - you don't have to shoot well to win. Had the Ducks limped in to the tourny as a #7 seed and had to play a decent #10 like Winthrop - well that's not a gimme. Assuming you beat the #10 seed, then you have the #2. If the Ducks do get a #4, they play no higher than a #5 to get to the sweet 16 - I think this is huge for the Ducks.


It SHOULD also mean the Ducks will play in Spokane, which is music to my ears because I am headed there for NCAA hoops on Friday and Sunday. The better news is that I have an extra ticket for all sessions, so if I see Oregon heading to Spokane at 3pm tomorrow, I will be on Craigslist at 3:15pm selling that badboy to the highest bidder.

I am thinking it's about 75/25 right now in favor of UO heading to Spokane for the weekend.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Spokane or Sacramento. Either way, there will likely be a lot of Oregon fans making the trip after watching the Pac-10 tourney. I have them going far depending on how the bracket looks. But, if they play a team with a somewhat decent big man that can rebound the ball I'm picking them to lose.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

I wanna go to their first round game, but next week is dead week then finals so it is going to be tough.


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

The Ducks are playing well, but they have yet to go up against a team with a dominant big man. The PAC really didn't have any _dominant_ big men this year. If, God willing, we made it into the final 4 against Ohio State, I don't see any way we could stop Oden short of dangling Lunen and Zahn on his arms. Maybe Ernie would even have to play Schafer (what happened to that guy anyway?)...


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Webster's Dictionary said:


> *The Ducks are playing well, but they have yet to go up against a team with a dominant big man*. The PAC really didn't have any _dominant_ big men this year. If, God willing, we made it into the final 4 against Ohio State, I don't see any way we could stop Oden short of dangling Lunen and Zahn on his arms. Maybe Ernie would even have to play Schafer (what happened to that guy anyway?)...


Georgetown, Washington and Standford have dominate big men.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Spoolie Gee said:


> Georgetown, Washington and Standford have dominate big men.


Outside of Georgetown, the rest of those teams rosters are garbage.


----------



## porkchopexpress (May 24, 2006)

zagsfan20 said:


> Outside of Georgetown, the rest of those teams rosters are garbage.


Inconsistent, very much so. Garbage, no. (UW that is)


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

porkchopexpress said:


> Inconsistent, very much so. Garbage, no. (UW that is)


Unfulfilled potential I should say.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

A reminder to all.

I have an extra ticket for all three sessions. Face value is $56/session.


----------



## porkchopexpress (May 24, 2006)

zagsfan20 said:


> Unfulfilled potential I should say.


Very true.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> Outside of Georgetown, the rest of those teams rosters are garbage.



He said Oregon hadnt played a dominate big man which isnt true, regardless if their rosters are garbage. Besides, the only team's with good rosters and a dominate big man are like Florida and OSU and we wont have to worry about playing them till the Elite Eight or Final Four.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

This is a huge moment for the Pac-10 to finally lay claim to that 6th seed. It's important that Stanford holds its own or that spot will go back to a mid-major like MVC.


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

Spoolie Gee said:


> Georgetown, Washington and Standford have dominate big men.


I do not consider any of their big men dominant. They are very good, but there is a big difference between very good and dominant. Spencer Hawes may be the closest thing. Stanford? Who do they have? Lopez? Georgetown? Hibbirt is a good young player but I would like to hear how he is dominant.

I would only say there is a small handful of dominant big men. Hawes is as close to dominant as the Ducks have played, and the Ducks did a good job against him, but he is no Greg Oden.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Webster's Dictionary said:


> I do not consider any of their big men dominant. They are very good, but there is a big difference between very good and dominant. Spencer Hawes may be the closest thing. Stanford? Who do they have? Lopez? Georgetown? Hibbirt is a good young player but I would like to hear how he is dominant.
> 
> I would only say there is a small handful of dominant big men. Hawes is as close to dominant as the Ducks have played, and the Ducks did a good job against him, but he is no Greg Oden.


So what your saying is there's about two teams that can give Oregon a lot of problems and we shouldnt face either of them till at least the Elite Eight. I dont really see it as much of a concern.


----------

